# Hydraulic cylinder



## snoeman (Oct 19, 2013)

Does anyone know the name of the tool that un screws the top of a hydraulic cylinder...it has square notches and looks like the cap that screws down to hold the seals in....Also...what kind of project am I in for trying to change out the seals for a leaking cylinder...? ...mid 70's ford backhoe...Thank you in advance


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

That tool is called a spanner wrench. Ebay usually has a fair selection. Replacing seals in a hydraulic cylinder is a fairly straightforward job.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

To determine which size spanner wrench you need, measure across the flats of the packing nut. 

You can usually find an adjustable spanner wrench to cover your requirements on ebay for $30-$40. 

Good Luck..

_______________________________________________

PS: I found the following post on the internet written by *Bern*. Gives some good tips regarding cylinder rebuilds.

"*Those cylinders are pretty standard in construction, however, if you don't have a repair manual, I'd at least get a copy of the parts blowup, so you know what all is inside.

There is a special spanner wrench used to loosen the end cap, however a man sized pipe wrench will usually suffice if the spanner is not readily available. Best place to do this is on the machine itself so you have a good anchor point for the opposite end of the cylinder. Matter of fact, I usually leave the barrel attached, don't even take it off. Just pull the rod and piston assy off, repack it, and shove the thing back in. It would help to loosen or remove the hoses at the cylinder to allow for easier removal and installation. Better yet, remove the hoses at the steel lines, and direct the open end of the hoses into a bucket as the rod is being pulled out, so you don't have oil flying everywhere as you do so.

Not sure what the torque is on that piston nut, it could be pretty substantial, you'll likely need a good size socket and breaker bar to remove. I know on the later model Ford hoes, some of those attaching bolts are torqued to over 1400 ft/lbs. This usually requires the use of a 4 to 1 torque multiplier to remove and tighten. Now that I think about it, you really should get at least a photocopy of the page in the repair manual so you know what to torque the piston nut to. It's not something you want coming loose on you! *"

Also attached is a parts diagram for 4500 lb. loader cylinder and a photo of a hydraulic cylinder spanner wrench. This spanner covers diameters from 1" to 3-3/4". I don't have this type, so you will have to pass judgment if it suits your needs. 

If you will provide your loader model number, I can find a parts diagram for your cylinder.


----------

